# Running different locos together?



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

I am battling to find another Kato SD 70ACe in BNSF livery. I can get a SD70 MAC in BNSF livery. Now my question is: do prototype railways ever run two or more mixed locos together?

I can get Union Pacific locos now ( which I was looking for initially , but couldn't find at the time), so went BNSF. 

I suppose running a BNSF and UP together will look strange. Do prototype railways ever do that?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

It’s done by the railroads all the time. They lease power from each other and the units are routinely mixed in consists. 
I would say that UP/BNSF is entirely possible. Even if it wasn’t, your layout your rules.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

prrfan said:


> It’s done by the railroads all the time. They lease power from each other and the units are routinely mixed in consists.
> I would say that UP/BNSF is entirely possible. Even if it wasn’t, your layout your rules.


Exactly. You do what you want.

But leased or shared power isn't at all uncommon, nor are locos that have been sold or transferred, but not yet repainted or renumbered.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

You seem to have asked two different questions. Here's an answer to "Can I run a BNSF SD70MAC and a BNSF SD70ACe together?" 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=1671317


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thank you all for the feedback. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Dirk18 (Sep 7, 2018)

Found this. :smilie_daumenpos: SD70ACe, Gevo? and SD70MAC in the same consist!


----------



## Viperjim1 (Mar 19, 2015)

In Michigan passing over the yard there was UP, BNSF and Norfolk Southern.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

The power desk will assign whatever power it has available.
Not uncommon to see SD45s mixed with SD70s or even GEs.
Run through power could be mixed with home road power as you have seen.

Magic


----------

